# Paint Tinting on site



## slowforthecones (Dec 5, 2009)

Anyone here tint their own paints at the jobsite? I saw a competitor in a trailer tinting their own paint on site. Yikes.... is this a new trend?


----------



## Paintwerks (Apr 22, 2007)

I adjust paint on-site when needed. If the color is too yellow or something I can tone it done with some umber. 

Dan


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 1, 2008)

All I have ever used my tint trays for is colored putty. And the rare times to change something.


----------



## bay area contractor (Sep 19, 2009)

Color matching is a lost art. When trying to match a color, I get a color from the deck that is close as possible and adjust with my tints and blow dry.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

No! It not a new trend.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Just got done making a green to match some machinery. I mixed yellow and blue epoxy. Pretty good match. Now I have paint on my keyboard!


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I've mainly been using my tint kits to adjust alcohol based stains.


----------



## slowforthecones (Dec 5, 2009)

I tint my paints too but what I'm referring to is a known competitor has a trailer with a computerized tinting/matching system and carries a full stock of base paints. I supoose I could start doing that too and beable to instantly show a customer some sample colors.


----------



## brihtar1170 (Dec 15, 2009)

In Croatia we tinted almost all interior paints at the jobsite. Most of dispersion paints are sold as white. Concentrated colors are purchased separately and then mixed.Only the more expensive waterproof paint sold in the color wishes.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I have been blessed (cursed, more like it) with an accurate color eye, and with it, an enjoyment for tinting paints.

When I painted, 90% of my interior paint were custom tinted on the job. Some exteriors were, but universal tints did not have the stability of factory colors.

So many times you have multiple colors and lighting in a room that need be considered for the right color. 

Often I needed to make a color APPEAR white and had to adjust the bias. Like countering the blue tone Titanium White has when painting trim in a red toned room.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

I often tint (or mix existing) paints for first coats. I can tint finish, and do to match touch ups, But the advantage of a known machine mix is you can go get it again.
And I haven't seen anyone with the whole set up, the paint stores aren't that far away!


----------



## Jam 60 (Jan 27, 2008)

Its always good to know how to tint paint on jobs sites. it gets you out of some binds and besides its old school talent


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

My Dad and gramp used to tint theirs most of the time in 60s 70s. Dad used to do a lot of custom mixing in the shop yrs later. Im sorry I dont have the same skill they had to match colors. My Gramp used to say the only thing bad about being able to go to the paint store was it created a generation of painters that cant mix colors (Im sure a lot of you can, I think he was refering to me)


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Back in eleventy ot seven (1998) when I was an S.W. "salesbeeyotch" we didn't have the awesome auto tinters, *every* gallon and fiver was hand tinted!
I hated it when people wanted 10 gallons all in singles!!!


----------



## slowforthecones (Dec 5, 2009)

It just shocked me this GC had the whole computerized tint setup in his trailer. I spoke to him again today and he said it is much more efficient to stock base paint and tint as needed so he never has too little or too much of a particular color. This guy goes thru min. 10,000 gals annual. He boasts the setup as state of the art $25k.


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

At that quantity, probably a smart move.


----------

